# Lost



## Jaqen (19 Agosto 2015)

Non c'è nemmeno un Topic su questa serie? 
Serie pioniera e rivoluzionaria, che ne pensate riguardo le avventure di Jack e Desmond? 

_See you in another life, brotha_


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Agosto 2015)

Dopo Breaking Bad, c'è Lost, un capolavoro eccezionale che pochi sono riusciti a capire veramente.


----------



## devils milano (19 Agosto 2015)

strabella perchè ti lasciava sempre col dubbio...un pò noiosa quando alcuni tornavano indietro nel tempo..in sostanza gli autori hanno poi ammesso che hanno fatto un gran minestrone..se non erro in teoria erano già tutti morti nel momento in cui l'aereo cade sull'isola..


----------



## Kaw (19 Agosto 2015)

devils milano ha scritto:


> ..se non erro in teoria erano già tutti morti nel momento in cui l'aereo cade sull'isola..


Assolutamente no.


----------



## devils milano (19 Agosto 2015)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no.



fantastico...come serie era abbastanza da calati di LSD ...
ma mi intrippava molto...ti prego ma alla fine erano morti, o alcuni morti altri no,o morivano tutti e lo capivano solo alla fine?


----------



## Kaw (19 Agosto 2015)

devils milano ha scritto:


> fantastico...come serie era abbastanza da calati di LSD ...
> ma mi intrippava molto...ti prego ma alla fine erano morti, o alcuni morti altri no,o morivano tutti e lo capivano solo alla fine?





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Nell'ultima stagione al posto di flashback e flashforward, abbiamo i flashsideways, cioè vediamo la loro vita se l'aereo non fosse mai precipitato sull'isola. Quella realtà era frutto della loro immaginazione, dei loro desideri, del loro voler ritrovarsi dopo la morte (che avverrà in futuro secondo il normalissimo svolgersi della vita), una sorta di grande sensazione collettiva condivisa. Tutto ciò che vediamo sull'isola fino all'ultimo momento è reale, e i personaggi sono vissuti e morti secondo i modi che abbiamo visto (molti muoiono, altri sopravvivono e lasceranno l'isola per sempre, altri ci rimarranno).
Ma l'esperienza dell'isola li ha condizionati a tal punto da farli ricongiungere tutti in un'altra realtà, e quando tutti realizzano la verità di quella realtà, vuol dire che sono pronti ad andarsene definitivamente.
Molto metafisica e religiosa questa idea del finale, in netto contrasto con il meccanicismo che sembrava tipico dell'Isola e dei suoi "poteri", infatti io personalmente non ho apprezzato il finale della serie.


----------



## Jaqen (19 Agosto 2015)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esatto


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



tutto reale. L'unica cosa di cui dubito è che siano tutti morti quando Juliet fa scoppiare la bomba.. è da li che partono i momenti dell'altra vita senza incidente aereo. Ma ritornano nel presente nell'isola perche devono finire il loro compito. Infatti l'unico che non è nell' isola è Desmond che sarà poi fondamentale...Alla fine quando si trovano in chiesa, si trovano in un momento storico di cui non si sa bene il periodo, potrebbe essere anche 1.000 anni dopo, considerando che Ben e Hugo potrebbero aver vissuto per chissà quanto tempo sull'isola. Alla fine i personaggi che si son ritrovati avevano bisogno degli altri per andare -in un'altra vita- assieme. Jack aveva bisogno di Kate e viceversa, Sawyer di Juliet e viceversa..Sayid di Shannon e contrario ecc...ovviamente Jack è stato colui che ha salvato tutti, che ha aiutato tutti a redimersi, infatti la traduzione di Shepard è pastore. Ma solo alla fine si è sciolto definitivamente con Kate e ha perdonato il padre e a quel punto era pronto ad andare a vivere la sua altra vita, come gliel'aveva predetta Hugo, -vivi con Kate e hai un bambino, non pensi sia il paradiso?-...Hugo...tante cose dell'isola sono, per me, frutto della sua immaginazione, tant'è che poi sarà protettore della stessa... anche se il mio personaggio preferito rimane Desmond... la vera costante di tutti, sia in una vita, sia in un'altra.
See You in another life, brotha


----------



## Kaw (19 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Esatto
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



No, l'unica a morire fu Juliet se non sbaglio, che era caduta nel pozzo e riuscì a far esplodere la bomba, la cui esplosione fu contenuta dall'eccessivo elettromagnetismo dell'isola presente proprio in quella zona. 

E' il famoso "incidente" del Progetto Dharma di cui si parla del primo filmato d'orientamento che i sopravvissuti trovano, infatti poi costruirono la stazione "Il Cigno" col timer da resettare ogni 108 minuti per rilasciare gradualmente tutta l'energia accumulata.
Quest'incidente doveva necessariamente accadere perchè appunto era già accaduto, ed è anche stato/sarà la causa dello schianto dell'aereo (quando Desmond ritarda a immettere il codice), sarebbe stato un paradosso se l'avessero evitato. Era destino che venisse compiuto, una volta accaduto ritornano nel presente dell'isola.
Tutto ovviamente orchestrato dal deus ex machina, Jacob.

In ogni caso, a scanso di equivoci Lindelof confermò a più riprese che i personaggi "non sono mai stati morti", anche perchè ricordiamo che da morti diventano uno strumento del Mostro, i morti che abbiamo visto in giro erano manifestazioni del fumo nero.


----------



## Jaqen (19 Agosto 2015)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



È vero, hai ragione.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Comunque Desmond è l'unico che non fa parte dell'equipaggio della Oceanic ed è lui la costante nella vita parallela... non è un caso che in tutte le situazioni in cui sarebbero potuti morire Desmond non ci sia mai


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Agosto 2015)

Serie finita in un modo ridicolo..

Poi una misera puntata per parlare del fumo nero e suo fratello..


----------



## Shevchenko (24 Agosto 2015)

Bella serie tv, ma il finale è a dir poco ridicolo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Agosto 2015)

Prime tre stagioni fantastiche,poi è calato.
Serie comunque storica.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Agosto 2015)

Lost è la mia religione.
Faccio un rewatch ogni anno e ho acquistato anche la Lost Encyclopedia americana studiando ogni minimo dettaglio.

Complimenti a Kaw che ha scritto cose corrette e giuste, è merce rara quando leggo discussioni su Lost.


----------



## Jaqen (25 Agosto 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Lost è la mia religione.
> Faccio un rewatch ogni anno e ho acquistato anche la Lost Encyclopedia americana studiando ogni minimo dettaglio.
> 
> Complimenti a Kaw che ha scritto cose corrette e giuste, è merce rara quando leggo discussioni su Lost.



Anche se io credo che il vero motore della storia sia Desmond, e questo non me lo toglie nessuno dalla testa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Anche se io credo che il vero motore della storia sia Desmond, e questo non me lo toglie nessuno dalla testa



Hai ragione anche tu, Desmond è il personaggio che esula dal tema della fede e della scienza, non è schierabile in nessuna tematica o idelogia.. è una pedina della scacchiera del fato che ha una sua dimensione unica, sincera, con caratteristiche che nessun altro possiede, e proprio questo lo rende un personaggio indimenticabile.


----------



## Gianni23 (31 Agosto 2015)

Una delle serie più sopravvalutate della storia  

Hanno montato per anni misteri su misteri su misteri per poi far terminare la serie con il finale più banale che ci potesse essere.
E' la classica serie che sarebbe potuta tranquillamente finire dopo 2/3 stagioni. Ne ho viste cancellate alcune molto più promettenti dopo appena una stagione.


----------

